# My 10 year olds first pen!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My daughter has been whatching me for a little while now and i have let her make some Steak handler handles in the past to get her used to using a lathe with my attendance. She asked me a while back to help her do a pen. She did 90% of he work i only helped her with the burned in lines and minor shaping, the rest was all her!! I am proud of her first pen!! 

Reel Bender, She said she will be taking Wood Shop as soon as she is old enough so be ready when she gets there!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Kewl, good job, looks like shehas the lathe figured out, now train her on the Bandsaw and Scroll Saw. By thime she gets to me I may be able to make her my assistant trainer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WONDERFUL first pen-Keep up the good work and show us lots of pictures. 
LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work for a 10 year old....or a 70+ year old , for that matter..LOL

Congrats to the young lady....but gotta admit, the thought of any of my grandkids in the 10 year old range working around lathes and other power tools sends a chill thru these old bones.. I know Daddy is standing right beside her , though, so she is in good hands...but PLEASE be careful.. I have enough trouble myself with blowouts, etc..and I OUGHT to know better.LOL Went a couple of rounds again with some 'airborne' antler just last night and had to go change my drawers again....LOL (now !!)


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks good!!!! Keep em turning!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great Job!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I totally agree, but she is very attentive when it comes to my instructions and wears Safety Equipment.

I was really worried about GB and that branch!! LOL



Tortuga said:


> Very nice work for a 10 year old....or a 70+ year old , for that matter..LOL
> 
> Congrats to the young lady....but gotta admit, the thought of any of my grandkids in the 10 year old range working around lathes and other power tools sends a chill thru these old bones.. I know Daddy is standing right beside her , though, so she is in good hands...but PLEASE be careful.. I have enough trouble myself with blowouts, etc..and I OUGHT to know better.LOL Went a couple of rounds again with some 'airborne' antler just last night and had to go change my drawers again....LOL (now !!)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great looking pen by your daughter. Congratulations to her. And to you, dad, for teaching her.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Good job, I hope my first turns out that good.






FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you are right around the corner FB so if you need anything give me a holler!!:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is no good without in progress pictures.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like she did a great job. And good on ya for teaching her.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to add. It is so much fun teaching the younger ones to turn. I've taught all 3 of my grand daughters to turn pens. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

RA,

Tell Kelsey that I said to get her mom out there so she will stay off of dad's back awhile!!! LMAO

I will be out there to see you guys this weekend probably, so tell momma that she can take up her issues with me then LOL LOL LOL





































Good job Kels.

BT


----------

